# Painting



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone knows of any dvds, Books or any source on Painting Techniques for Halloween. Not just ageing things as that is easily done. Im talking about painting in detail I guess you can say movie set quality. for walls in haunted houses etc. Like the mold that grows up walls in old basements. I Have a Dvd Called "Faux for your Haunt" from Haunted Attraction Magazine but I am looking for something that goes more into detail and cant seem to find anything. Any help would be appreciated thanks. :jol:


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*I cant handle all the replys please take it easy*

Wow noone paints anymore? lol I have to learn how to do that


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry Bob..the only books I've seen have been on makeup and special effects. I'll keep my eyes open though.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would have answered, but I can't think of anything.
I just do it, trial and error...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't think this is what you're looking for but I liked the look of the instructor so I thought I'd share the link. 

http://www.customflix.com/205581


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I would suggest looking at regular faux finishing technique books and vids, usually I can find lots at my local libraries, that would give you a basic foundation about some things, and from there I am just a trial and error kind of girl..lol
i will find photos of what I am trying to re-create and then just work it out on sample boards until I am satisfied with it.
also it sounds as if you want tromp l'oeil type of ideas too. I will definitly post anything that I am able come up with for you.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I usually go to other haunters for painting advice, or apply principles I learned while painting miniatures for fantasy wargaming to bigger pieces. I've never seen any books or videos that focus on the topic.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Maybe you could give us an example picture of what you mean to accomplish? It would help to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all, Thanks for replying. I am going to try to take some pictures around my town of scary places and post the pics in this Thread maybe that will help you guys help me. There is one place called the "hole in the wall" most people from NJ have heard of it its just a little tight spooky bridge that was built in the early 1800's anyways this bridge has mold growing up the walls in some spots that just looks to awesome I thought to myself the other day if I could recreate that particular mold look some of my props would look great. talk to you all soon :jol:


----------

